# Healthcare Provider Review Policy



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

MDC's Current Healthcare Provider Review Policy

Positive healthcare provider reviews are welcome. Please use careful language when responding to or soliciting a review. *We do not wish to host negative remarks or comments about practitioners, practices, hospitals or healthcare centers that might cast them in a negative light and which would present liability concerns for you and for Mothering.* Negative comments that are verifiable facts of public record or court ruling are acceptable. Please avoid speculation and/or gossip. Please contact the provider or care center directly with any concerns or questions.

Statements such as: Hospital A has a 30% cesarean rate or Dr. B is not licensed to perform surgery both contain publicly accessible and verifiable information. A statement such as: I would never go to Dr. C because she is unkind and hostile to VBACs is personal opinion and possibly defamatory.

As an alternative to posting a negative review, members are welcome to use the Private Message (PM) system to convey information that might not be appropriate for the public boards. Posts or threads that cast healthcare providers, practices or centers in a negative light are not appropriate and will be removed.

Please be cautious in posting information of a personal nature or anything that might create legal concerns for you or others. If at any time you have questions or concerns about the appropriateness of a post, please PM a Moderator or an Administrator. Thank you!


----------

